# whats the medicine that works best?



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

what medicine works best in helping some aspects of dp/dr? i need to know. i'd try anything and right now i'm only taking strattera i guess for concentration, st.johns wort for like depression. i don't feel depressed or sad but still numb, not in my body and disconnected with everything and everyone, and i take fish oils.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

The two meds that made any dent in my DR were Abilify (5 mg/daily) and klonopin (2 mg/daily). Unfortunately, they both stopped working after a couple of months. Maybe you'll have better luck, I don't know.


----------

